
Mozilla is still screwing around with privacy in Firefox - m_b
https://dustri.org/b/mozilla-is-still-screwing-around-with-privacy-in-firefox.html
======
damm
[https://telemetry.mozilla.org/](https://telemetry.mozilla.org/)

It's open; see what they are collecting.

~~~
m_b
Okay, what’s your point?

